# Black Box Bubble Cloner



## GrowinGreen (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I finished making my bubble cloner today and thought I would post the finished product. It was definitely easy to make. I already had a few of the materials at hand and the total cost was about $20. It holds 10 clones and I really like the size of it, small enough to move around easily and it doesn't use a lot of water. The cheap air pump from walmart is also surprisingly quiet and efficient.

Materials:
Sterlite container
Air pump
Airstones
Black tubes
Gorilla tape
Drill and holesaw
Neoprene collars

I took solarz advice and bought a 'T' connector to make the dual output pump into a single output which pushed out much more air to the 2 airstones.

Tell me what you think and if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## mendo local (Mar 1, 2009)

Lets see it in action! Nice job.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

mendo local said:
			
		

> Lets see it in action! Nice job.



Thanks man, and trust me you will


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job!  IMO, it's hard to beat the bubble cloner for results.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Great job!  IMO, it's hard to beat the bubble cloner for results.



Thanks THG, and yeah I can't wait to put it to work


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

Well here it is finally in action

The black contrasts nicely with the green doesn't it haha

These clones were taken about 2 hours ago and are from 2 WW plants

And  I don't know why I took the very bottom right clone, I think I got a little carried away 

But hopefully it goes

Enjoy!


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey GG, Where did you get your neoprene collars? I have seen them before and they look like they work great, but no idea where to get them! Looks pretty sweet btw!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

dollarspot73 said:
			
		

> Hey GG, Where did you get your neoprene collars? I have seen them before and they look like they work great, but no idea where to get them! Looks pretty sweet btw!



Sup dollarspot and thank you... I have a local hydroponics store in town and they carried them there. They were like $0.50 a piece and yeah they are realllly nice to have. The clones slides right in and it holds them tight.

I did a little search and this might be what you want:
hxxp://www.paradigmgardens.com/hydroponicstore/store/product.php?productid=1331


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link brotha,,,,those are just the pieces I was looking for!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

No problem, glad I could help


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey GG Do you put the Clones in RW after the roots start or what? New to this hydro thing. trying to get up and going myself! TIA


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

Greenhead 1760 said:
			
		

> Hey GG Do you put the Clones in RW after the roots start or what? New to this hydro thing. trying to get up and going myself! TIA



Hey Greenhead, no I won't.

However, I have seen DIY of people who have built bubble cloners customized to actually fit rockwool cubes (in place of where my neoprene collars fit) not a bad idea... I just don't know how to cut squares lmao. So they would take a clone, put it in the rockwool with whatever solution they use and put it in the bubble cloner.

Since I am limited with space I will wait until adequate roots show and then CAREFULLY place them in the buckets. Ya know what I mean? Exact same thing as with the rockwool cubes but beee careful. I might even put them in smaller containers to begin with... can't tell you for sure right now. But when you think about this hobby... the possibilities are endless.


----------

